# Hinze Dam Annual Competition



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys, 
i saw a big add in the QFM this month on the hinze dam classic (i think thats what its called). Apparently runs over a weekend in late march and entrants are allowed to camp etc.

would anyone be interested in making an AKFF presence?
I would have to ask for the sat off work but might be a good weekend, camp or not just thought some of you might be keen.

any takers??


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ok the comp is on the 24/25th of March,

theres a couple of bluefin boat packages to be won among other prizes.
I reckon us yakkers might have an edge over boaties in the stealth area

anyone interested......?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ben if thats the one I have heard of in the past you camp below the wall in the lower picnic area and used to be about a $50 entry fee...no interest to me

Nearly always cleaned up by bait blokes fishing goldens and silvers, a lady was telling me about it many months ago


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Me Me Me Me Me Me Me! :lol:

Would be keen to see some more info?

Comp Regs etc


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey Dallas,

I cant tell you much unfortunately mate, 
there is an article in the Queensland Fishing Monthly this month, 
which basically says that the comp is catch and release and is available to both bank and boat anglers (thus i think yaks would be ok - if u can fish from the bank a livewell doesnt seem to important).

it says that camping is available if you want, i guess a lot of the guys from brissy etc would camp but us locals have the option. It says that the entry fee covers the chance to win one of two bluefin bass boats, a lure, a competition shirt and lunch packs for both days.

It also mentions that you get entry into a knock em down casting comp on sat night which would also have great prizes.

It says you can register on friday night from 6.30pm, 
unfortunately it doesnt have any contact details or anything so i might pop in to see Derek at Nerang Fishing, looks like they were a sponsor in previous comps,


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah Ben I'm interested!
I'll see if I can find anything out too!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

sounds good Dale,

i guess if we all try to find out whats going on we will get to the bottom of it,

I will let you guys know as soon as i know some more


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Is it individual or a team event? Definately interested and the dates are good for me.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

i think this one is an individual thing, more of a traditional comp rather than the new tornament style.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Dodge said:


> Ben if thats the one I have heard of in the past you camp below the wall in the lower picnic area and used to be about a $50 entry fee...no interest to me
> 
> Nearly always cleaned up by bait blokes fishing goldens and silvers, a lady was telling me about it many months ago


guys i think this comp is more of a family fishing weekend thing,
im guessing it is anyways and im pretty sure all the major prizes are won on a random basis not necessarily for the biggest fish etc.

its certainly not the same as the abt etc.

just thought it would be a bit of fun and you have the bonus of possibly winning the boat etc


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ok guys,

i have had a hit on my ausfish post re this..

here it is

_Re: any info on Hinze Dam Classic
Yella,

You must nominate the category you will fish in (lure, bait, fly or shore based), you then get 5 points per legal fish plus 1 point for each cm over legal (36cm fish = 11 points). Most points wins in each category and there is junior and senior sections in the lure and bait categories. I think it may be a trophy for these sections as it is based on honesty. There are prizes for longest bass, yella, cod, toga, catty and shore caught fish but this must be verified by another competitor. All of the big prizes are drawn randomly so you don't need to catch a fish to walk away with a boat or esky or other prize.
This is the only comp I go in every year as it is the only time you can camp at the dam. Your entry fee includes camping, shirt, lunch for each day and a lure. You can camp from Friday and the fishing sessions are Saturday 6am - 5pm and Sunday 4:30am - 11am. There is a briefing on the Saturday at 5am.
It's not a real serious comp but a good time comp. It may be the last time it's held for a couple of years as they are due to start raising the wall within 12 months. If you are looking at going your entry is meant to be in by Sunday but it won't matter if it's a bit late.

Hope this info helps you out._

looks ok to me,


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the extra info there Ben 

Looks interesting.....and I am definately interested, only issue will be getting a leave pass for both days of the comp!

I am off to Texas for 4 days without the fairer half over Easter.....wonder if asking for two fishing weekends so close together is pushing my luck :lol:

Whats the go, is it a Catch & Release Tournament? if so I wonder what the procedure is for measuring your catch?....and how we are going to manage on the yaks.

Be a shame if its not C&R, I can only imagine how many fish will come out of the dam over the two days.........


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dallas said:


> Be a shame if its not C&R, I can only imagine how many fish will come out of the dam over the two days.........


Dallas an old lady was telling me of the comp many months ago after my first Hinze trip, and her family all entered each year for the fun with buckets of bait, and from her descriptions all the fish were dead at weighin, and the majority were bait fishing.

It is a fund raiser for Rotary and is not viewed by most as a serious comp in the normal sense, and is mainly a family gathering that people go to year after year like an annual holiday

I think the only time fish are released in organised competitions are when the electric bass round comes to Hinze each year


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

sounds fun


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

heres some more info

_Entry is $75 for adults and $35 for under 15's. It is a fund raising event for the Rotary Club of Nerang. Usually about 150 competitors so that gives you 1 in a 150 chance to win a customised 4 metre Blue Fin BRAT Sportsfish on a trailer. Also another 3 metre boat being raffled. Past competitors get mailed out an application form. I tried scanning it but my scanner is not co-operating. There is a bar open all weekend and breaky, lunch and dinner are also available.
They state that nominations will be accepted at the venue but may not include shirt or entry pack. This can be on the Friday night or Saturday morning.
The application form has enquiry numbers if anyone would like to give them a call: (07)55715277 or (07)55273005._


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Well done Ben!
Thanks for sussing all that out!
Sounds like it could be a great weekend!!
I'm going to see if I can sort it to make it!!!


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

ill be there. i have paid my money and everything. ill be camping from friday late arvo hopefully. it'l be good to catch up with some of you cause I havent been able to convince any of my mates to make it.


----------

